# Bucks head stuck in the feeder again..



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 24, 2009)

The buck is the only one that does this...he gets his head stuck in the feeder and we have to pry it with a 2x4 and then when we push his head to go through the widened opening, he pushes back on us.  We did finally get him out but what should I do to stop this from happening.  I don't like to feed them on the ground if I can help it.  He's done this so far 3 times and I dread the day I'm not here until evening and he's stuck there all day.  Any ideas?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 24, 2009)

What kind of feeder is it?  Can you give us a picture?  You definitely need to find a type of feeder that is safe for him, even if that means feeding on the ground until you can get one.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 24, 2009)

My camera is broken or I would...it's a metal feeder stand with access to both sides and a tray in the middle.  The bars are around 4-5 inches apart.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 24, 2009)

Very simple fix.

I do this for any goat that puts a head thru anything......it is a pain just like you said.


Cut a piece of PVC pipe just a tad longer than his horn span.   Then use black tape or electrical tape to tape them onto each horn.

He will end up looking like this----and it gives time for his horns to grow larger where he will not be able to fit anymore.

I leave these on for months at a time and it never ever effects the goat!

best cheap advice to save a goat from a full day of being stuck in a feeder or fence.







not my goat, just a pic of what I do...works like a charm.  This is a must for all horned animal farmers..LOL--best trick on the books.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 24, 2009)

How ingenious!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 24, 2009)

FC, don't they knock that off when they butt heads in play?  Do you leave all horns on your youngsters?

I have five months to decide what I am going to do!  Hijack in progress!!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine rarely knocked them off.
even doing a little head butting didn't knock them off.

I checked it each day to be sure the tape was tight.  Believe me heavy tape around those horns put on thick doesn't move easy!!  which is good.

every now and then one would be loose, I just wiped out the tape again!



yes I never took off horns ever.   too much work--I live that part alone and use the horns as handles.  quite good for grabbing and wrapping and restraining when needed.  all my Boers have horns--big'uns too! LOL


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 24, 2009)

Aw man!  That would work like a charm if my buck had horns.  They are Kinders and get dehorned after they are born.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 24, 2009)

No horns?  How is that silly beast getting his big fat head stuck?   And why is he not learning any lessons?  He must be related to my buck, who got zapped by the electric fence about a bazillion time the first week, and still gets zapped on a daily basis.  And it is yellow tape, so it is not like he doesn't see it!  Often with his tongue, no less!!!  Goofball!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 24, 2009)

NO HORNS





I thought this was about horns.



LOL-LOL----well just make the hole smaller in the feeder.  I havent' seen it of course but there must be a way to jury-rig the opening.....or just change the feeder style..LOL-----or maybe a way to unbolt the small feed tray and ditch it?  Saw it off maybe and just have the legged feeder without the hay rack in the middle?


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 26, 2009)

Yup, no horns...his head is wide, he can get it in but when he tries to get it out, he can't..  His eyes even bulge out  when we try.  The 2x4 prying is the only way.

He hasn't learned at all...he's one of the dumber ones and he's the only buck...I bet he'll pass it down :/


----------



## currycomb (Nov 30, 2009)

sounds like you need to eliminate the problem. he needs to eat, you put the food there for him to eat. take one bar off the rack every third one, makes opening wider, but goat still can't climb in.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Nov 30, 2009)

Didn't think about that, those bars are thick though.  We did see a feeder that was squares instead of long bars, thinking about making ours square.


----------

